# FITNESS and NUTRITION FORUM > **CONFIDENTIAL** BLOOD TESTING and 5 Day STEROID CLEANSE! >  online drug testing

## KeepingItBalanced

is there a website that will do mail in drug testing for steroids ?

----------


## Jon0489

just go for the real thing the only way they can do it online is with saliva, not as good as blood testing

----------


## baseball_guy

wat about if ur lookin to get urine?

----------


## knutson0140

I just used healthcheckusa.com and they were awesome. Check out there website and see if they have the test you want -- if not I would call them. When I talked to them, they said that they had many more tests available to them than what was listed on web site

----------


## rip_torn

walgreens do one go into the store and by one do the test and send it off results are obtained online.
http://www.walgreens.com/search/resu...drug+test+kits

----------


## bhamstaff

is there a test kit for deca ?

----------


## Hate Being Small

Nice to see another brummie on here

----------

